# Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. April 2011)

*Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

Hi Leute, 

Ich such einen Laptop für mein Studium und natürlich auch fürs Zocken. Ich weis nicht genau was man für nen Lappi braucht (beim studieren), beim Zocken brauch Ich nicht alles auf ultra spielen, sondern eben so auf mittleren Einstellungen (für ultra is mein Desktop PC da). 

Ich hab mich schon einwenig in der Materie umgeschaut und hab diesen gefunden:

Dell XPS 17-Notebook

Wenn ihr aber andere Vorschläge habt, nur her damit. Was ich auch gut finden würde, wenn der Lappi 2 Festplatten hätte sodass ich einen kleine SSD einbauen könnte --> Booooooooooost


----------



## p00nage (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

Also fürs Studium, ich studier auch Maschinenbau würde ich mir max nen 13" holen wenn du ihn mitnehmen willst und mobil sein soll . Ich hab nen MBP und einziger nachteil wenn man so bezeichnen will ist das man für CAD Bootcamp nutzen muss aber sonst bin ich top zufrieden damit.

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle ma bei Acer und Lenovo umschaun wenn dir Apple nicht zusagt.


----------



## jimbo24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*



p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab nen MBP und einziger nachteil wenn man so bezeichnen will ist das man für CAD Bootcamp nutzen muss aber sonst bin ich top zufrieden damit.
> 
> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle ma bei Acer und Lenovo umschaun wenn dir Apple nicht zusagt.



Stimmt leider nicht ganz. AutoCAD (2D) gibt es auch als Mac Version (Testversion kann man sich direkt bei Autodesk runterladen). Laut Autodesk wird es Inventor auch für Mac irgendwann geben.
Wie es mit SolidEdge oder SolidWorks kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Stefan


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

Also Ich persöhnlich nutze SolidEdge, deswegen würde ich auch zu Windows greifen. 
Ich bin grad dabei bei Acer und Lenova zu schauen, könnt ihr mir da direkt was empfehlen? Was hättet ihr für verbesserungsvorschläge hinsichtlich des Dell Lappi's, das würde bei der Suche echt helfen.

@p00nage
Was verwendet man denn überhaupt für Programme so im Studium? Momentan nutze ich Visual Basic (zum Programmieren) und SolidEdge (Zeichnen)


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

also ein student, der grad maschinenbau im 6. semester vertieft meint, dass er für die cad arbeiten, die er macht, teilweise extreme 3d leistung braucht, da er auch 3d modelle damit macht. heißt, desktop und kein notebook, wenn notebook dann eins, das echt dampf unter der haube hat meint er.
momentan hat er noch nebenbei ein notebook mit ner hd5650m drinne, und das soll nicht ngaz reichen meint er, zumindest nicht, wenn er iwas neu berechnen lässt ooder so.
zum programmieren benutze ih persönlich in der uni nun visual studio express,wenn es soheißt ^^ für c++. manche nutzen netbeans auf mac und linux, aber minderheit.
17 zoll ist aber schon arg unmobil...13 sind optimal. eig 12-14 zoll zum mitnehmen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

@QBlackMaster1990
Was könntest du mir für ein Notebook empfehlen? Sollte aber schon 15 Zoll haben, darunter find ich's zu klein. Ich hab halt auch den Dell ins Auge gefasst, da dieser auch schon die neueste Prozzi Generation drinnen hat und die ja auch Leistung bringt.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

joar, das xps ist eig ne gute investition. sofern man wirklich spielen will und so. das ist dann verhältnismäßig günstig, und wenn man dann och das fullhd display dazu nimmt....soll recht geil sein.
aber soll nicht mehr so die qualität der alten xps erreichen, von der verarbeitung her.
empfehlen zum zocken kann ich dir direkt nicht, da ich eher so in businessbooks interessiert bin als in gamerbooks. so thinkpads, elitebooks, latitude, precissions und so. für cad solten die acuh reichen, aber ich weiß nicht wie die listung von denen im vergleich zu den guten gamergfk im notebook stehn


----------



## jimbo24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

Wenn Du viel mit 3D-Anwendungen mit sehr vielen Teilen machst, dann würde ich Dir eher zu einem 17" Norebook raten. Man ist zwar nicht so mobil mit so einem großen Notebook, doch ist das Arbeiten damit sehr viel angenehmer als auf einem kleinem Display. Wenn Du zu Hause noch einem größeren Monitor hast, den du zum späteren Arbeiten zu Hause an Deinem Notebook anschließen kannst, kauf Dir ein 15" Notebook. Unter 15" würde ich allerdings nicht nehmen. Und, auf keinen Fall ein verspiegeltes Display.

Stefan


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. April 2011)

@jimbo24
Wie findest du das Dell Notebook? Kann man das für CAD gut nutzen oder eher nicht, welches könntest du mir empfehlen?(kann auch so viel kosten,aber nicht mehr + hätte aber gerne ein 17 Zoll Gerät)


----------



## jimbo24 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

In was für einen preislichen Rahmen bewegst Du Dich?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. April 2011)

Sagen wir mal so, 899 wie bei Dell ist meine absolute absolute absolute Grenze. Bevorzugen würde ich es aber wenn der Preis sich darunter hält (umso tiefer umso besser). 

Oder kurz:
899 oder drunter

Vorausgesetzt wird aber die selbe Leistung oder besser.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (20. April 2011)

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## jimbo24 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

Hallo

Kauf Dir das Dell Notebook. Für den Preis und der Ausstattung kannst Du nicht viel verkehrt machen.
Die Graka ist für CAD-Anwendungen geeignet. Zumindet für Deine Ansprüche. Ihr werdet ja nicht mit so großen Baugruppen im Studium bearbeiten.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen. Für ein Sony Notebook mit ähnlicher Konfiguration bezahlst Du locker 300 - 400€ mehr. Frag mal bei Dell nach, ob Du Studentenrabatt bekommst auf das Notebook.

Stefan


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Maschinenbaustudium/Zocken*

Ok danke, werde demnächst das notebook bestellen. (natürlich auch Fragen zwecks Rabatt etc)

THX an alle die geholfen ham, besonders an jimbo 24 (hat mir weitergeholfen/bestärkt)


----------

